# anybody want to ride in Palos Verdes tomorrow?



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i am planning on doing a couple of hours in Palos Verdes tomorrow, with one medium climb and one hard climb. i don't want to ride with my friend Aaron because he is slower than me, and i don't want to ride with my friend Jack because he is faster than me.

i will be starting out in the shopping center at the bottom of Crenshaw and heading south, where i will do the switchback climb, then i will descend down PV Drive East to PV Drive North and take that to Malaga Cove. from there i will continue south to Crenshaw and climb Crenshaw to the Del Cerro Park, then i will descend back to the shopping center.

anybody want to do some climbing tomorrow, starting around 10am?


----------

